# May Challenge: "The Beast Within"



## Chesters Daughter (May 1, 2015)

The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by rcallaci is: *The Beast Within*

You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

We are continuing to allow optional anonymity this month. You may post your entries yourself, or, if you'd like to remain anonymous, you may PM your entry to me, *Chester's Daughter.* If you are posting anonymously, please indicate in your PM which board, public or workshop, you desire your entry posted on.

Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit. You have a *ten minute grace period* to edit your piece, but anything edited after that will likely see your entry excluded from the challenge. 

As usual, if you'd wish to protect your first rights, post your entry in the *workshop thread,* *and post a link to it in this thread. Failure to do so runs the risk of your entry being disqualified.

The inclusion of links of any kind within an entrant's Challenge post is prohibited and shall be promptly removed by staff.

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.

Now that the 'like" function is again blessing us with its presence, we respectfully request that you refrain from using it until this thread has been closed and the poll has been opened.

This challenge will close on the 15th of May at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Firemajic (May 2, 2015)

*The Devil's Desire*

*When the blood moon rules the sky
the abyss opens and demons fly
fires of deepest hell ignite
on this wicked sensuous night

Seductive flames of hell ignite
chained desires escape in flight
the beast that hides waiting deep
uncoils and wakes from restless sleep

Dark desires escape in flight
lust hidden in dark of night
the Beast escapes from his chains
and the wicked immortals reign

Demons unfurl dusty wings
Imps and Fiends cavort and sing
ancient boisterous bawdy tunes
as they worship the new blood moon

The hounds of hades are loose tonight
such a hellish demonic sight
Lucifer rises from the abyss
broken shackles circle his wrist

He is looking for his soul mate 
Lilith is waiting outside hell's gate
he wraps her in his devilish embrace
and kisses her bewitching face

Sparks fly when they kiss
Lucifer growls with demonic bliss
Lilith smolders in his arms
seduced by his devilish charms

Lilith moans in his embrace
passionately kisses his sexy face
the hounds of hell bay at the moon
howling a hellish lovers tune

Lucifer ignites into blue flames
as Lilith moans his dark name
he sweeps her into his embrace
they disappear without a trace

OH the blood moon is a hellish sight
made for a romantic devil's delight
unchained desire is in full flight
on this wicked sensuous night...*


----------



## Glenn_Beckett (May 3, 2015)

sent in progressive drunkenness by my worst enemy

i know you would hate
a thinly veiled poem to you,
so i'll stop myself.


wait, maybe just one
would be all right, acceptable.
then i'll stop myself.


okay, something here
on your laugh, which i hated.
please don't walk away!


i haven't finished,
i'm magnetically repelled
away from endings.


i know you would hate
thinly veiled poems to you, but
i'm vomiting them


----------



## rcallaci (May 5, 2015)

*Beast*

*Beast
*
The beast within
doubles our sins
IT howls and IT roars
and digs with ITs claws
to rip out the light
in brutish delight

Don’t let IT in…IT’s coming in
You’ll wither within

IT feasts on our lusts
and bodily crusts
to towering heights
with ITs might and ITs bite
IT fights for our soul
it’s ITs ultimate goal

IT’s coming in…Don’t let IT in
You’re letting IT win

IT screams in our head
God’s not dying but dead
only the devil survives
in this world filled with lies
love and hope is just smoke
like burnt leaves from ash and oak

You let IT in …Evil and Sin
IT rules within…

The Beast Feasts on the Bones of Sinners and Saints
but grows fat on those who choose to live middling lives …



​


----------



## midnightpoet (May 5, 2015)

The Beast Within

The beast within dares us to sin
and cares not when we dally;
who are we that dare not win?
The beast within dares us to sin
to become what we’ve not been
unless our strength does rally.
The beast within dares us to sin
and leads us down blind alleys.


----------



## Foxee (May 5, 2015)

*Follow Your Heart*

*Follow Your Heart*

Milk-mild
painted eyes
white lies
this won't hurt a bit

Rose-clasp
seeking sighs
shatter ties
following your heart

Core-caught
soul guise
love dies
feed the beast within

Rose-white
blowflies
closed eyes
greed digs six feet down


_~F._

​


----------



## TJ1985 (May 5, 2015)

Rest Well *(Language)*

The mudhole sits down in the hollow 
leaving tracks no man will follow 
worn out shovel in my hand 
helping me move buckskin sand 

Hunters don't come way down here 
I can labor without fear 
thinking about my poor soul 
sweatin' away diggin' this hole

Four black bags my gristly prize 
an ugly sight that fills my eyes
as each shovel of sand drops  
the last of his bullshit stops 

Quicksand beds are a tricky place 
that is why I chose this space
when I'm done I will rest well 
knowing that he rests in hell


----------



## TKent (May 6, 2015)

*A Human Mask*


----------



## Transcender (May 9, 2015)

*
From the Streets of Washington D.C.
by Transcender*


----------



## aj47 (May 9, 2015)

Portrait


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 10, 2015)

*Tame Yourself*

Tame yourself
Control all urges
Repress desire
Own things not people
You can’t control her 
No birds, no cages
Release bad karma
Hate possessions
Value experience 
Conform in your inconformity
Obey with rules
Terms and conditions must be applied
Ten simple payments
No added interest
Don’t look with lust,
Bad boy, shame, guilt
She has feelings not just body
Don’t value her body
Improve your body
Improve your mind
Improve your balance
Credit rating on demand
Tame yourself


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (May 10, 2015)

*​Tattoos*

Of suffering and sin you have taken your part,
And pain leaves tattoos on the heart.

The devil had a needle, he’d pricked in quite a beast;
It looked just like him, to say the least.

Though it’s been washed away, with blood and myrrh,
The scar remains of who you once were.

The devil had a needle, he’d pricked in quite a beast
But over it was stamped your order of release.


----------



## Greimour (May 10, 2015)

*AMBIGUITY*


----------



## Gumby (May 11, 2015)

*Road Trip games for psychos*


----------



## Nellie (May 12, 2015)

*Awakened*


----------



## TeriBeth (May 13, 2015)

*The Good Fight*

The beast within lurks.
Appetite for destruction.
Battle rages on.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 13, 2015)

*Pick Up Day*

The phone hidden behind a lamp
never utters a peep.
Dust motes set up house
on the handset
unafraid 
tips dipped in chocolate 
would ever invade their landscape.
Such savvy little fellows.

Empty Whitman's boxes
litter the floor,
colonized by distant dusty cousins,
she had to forgo Godiva
when her office chair screamed
then collapsed 
and boss man gave her the axe.

Come sunup,
roaches pause their rave
to nap in paper candy cups.
No need to scurry and hide
in the dark of the double-wide,
all know she won't be stirring.

TV's been blaring
near two weeks
hour after hour
of the best bargains
(hurry! only ten remain!).
Her scent has overpowered
the usual eau du filth
snaking its way through
the laceration left by a curve
thrown last spring.
Putrid perfume caresses
each jagged shard.

Nosy neighbors' noses
catch a whiff on a breeze,
time to call the cops, if you please,
for that woman has gone too far.
Knock on the door gets no reply,
peek through the window 
reveals why:
her four hundred plus 
bloated and black 
as feasting flies revel in attack 
and the QVC hostess
hawks fancy spice racks.

The phone hidden behind a lamp
never utters a peep
(no one cared 'til she dared
poison their air)
and the coroner wades 
through garbage in heaps.
Age of maggots will define
the timeline of her decline,
and the tox screen will surely show
arsenic as her source of woe -
foul play or foreplay -
they'll never know.

Mrs. Proboscis from next door
watches from her window
pleased to her core;
she's finally rid of that trash.

I've done my job
as head of Park Watch,
she thinks as she cracks
a bottle of aged scotch,
then returns her hand
to the pocket of her smock

to lovingly cup the vial
which gave her cause to dial
the Sheriff 
on this fine summer morn.


----------



## musichal (May 14, 2015)

*Savage Daddy*

deleted​


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 15, 2015)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

